# Bezel Mod



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Just messing about..Wondered what a Rolex type bezel woould look like on the SKX007!

The bezel was a perfect fit but just needed to bend the wire slightly to get it to

click ok.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

jbw said:


> Just messing about..Wondered what a Rolex type bezel woould look like on the SKX007!
> 
> The bezel was a perfect fit but just needed to bend the wire slightly to get it to
> 
> click ok.


Never seen that done before - looks good - got any more details/photo's? Where did you get the Rolex (presumably not genuine!!) bezel from?

:thumbup:


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

That worked great and gives it a real mil look especially with that dial :thumbsup:


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Can't remember exactly which watch the bezel came from..in my box of bits!

The watch seems to wear flatter on the wrist now and looks wider.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Nice mod. :yes: It suits the case and dial very well. :thumbsup:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

You clever Sod! :cool2:

Looks very cool chap.


----------



## garysan (Aug 26, 2011)

bry1975 said:


> You clever Sod! :cool2:
> 
> Looks very cool chap.


Hi, sorry to re-dig this but would you know if its the bezel of a 14060 or 16610???? I so wanna make one!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

Turned out nicely. :good:


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Absolute winner there. I think a lot of modders would be very interested in that! Hope you can find out more about which watch itÂ´s from!


----------



## Big Rick (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah looks great, I would like one too!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

now someone might come back and correct me, but i remember that someone on tz actually used a real rolex bezel on a 007 ???

i think that an alpha or parnis rolextype fits a 007 with minimal modification...

i cant remember who i did a mod for using a rolex type bezel on a seiko......i'll have to have a search


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

right, it was an alpha 'sub' bezel and insert put onto a 009 with a mod dial......

if i remember rightly the only problem was that the clickball in the alpha wouldnt fit the seiko....so had to do the 'bic' trick to get it to fit


----------



## garysan (Aug 26, 2011)

mrteatime said:


> right, it was an alpha 'sub' bezel and insert put onto a 009 with a mod dial......
> 
> if i remember rightly the only problem was that the clickball in the alpha wouldnt fit the seiko....so had to do the 'bic' trick to get it to fit


So if i buy a replacement submariner bezel it would or won't fit on a 007????


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Would the insert fit in the Seiko bezel?


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Ok Guys just to confirm it's not a Rolex Bezel lol!

The measurements for the bezel insert is 39mm at its widest and 32mm inner.

Would think a Rolex insert was smaller than this?

Here's few more pics.


----------



## garysan (Aug 26, 2011)

jbw said:


> Ok Guys just to confirm it's not a Rolex Bezel lol!
> 
> The measurements for the bezel insert is 39mm at its widest and 32mm inner.
> 
> ...


OMG OMG OMG I WANT THAT! PLEASE FIND OUT HOW CAN OBTAIN PARTS!!!! where can i find hands and dials like that btw???? ELSE SELL THE WATCH!!!!

HAHA


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG I WANT THAT! PLEASE FIND OUT HOW CAN OBTAIN PARTS!!!! where can i find hands and dials like that btw???? ELSE SELL THE WATCH!!!!

HAHA


----------



## portsample (Oct 23, 2008)

jbw said:


> OMG OMG OMG I WANT THAT! PLEASE FIND OUT HOW CAN OBTAIN PARTS!!!! where can i find hands and dials like that btw???? ELSE SELL THE WATCH!!!!
> 
> HAHA


Just search for a Yobokies skx007 , Thats the watch sorted!


----------



## garysan (Aug 26, 2011)

portsample said:


> jbw said:
> 
> 
> > OMG OMG OMG I WANT THAT! PLEASE FIND OUT HOW CAN OBTAIN PARTS!!!! where can i find hands and dials like that btw???? ELSE SELL THE WATCH!!!!
> ...


Good luck w/the dial in the picture. I contacted Yobokies about one for my 6309-7040 a few weeks ago. Apparently he is out and has no plans to make more. Anyone else aware of other sources for this MKII style?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

have you tried 10watches or dagaz as its called now?


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

jbw said:


> Ok Guys just to confirm it's not a Rolex Bezel lol!
> 
> The measurements for the bezel insert is 39mm at its widest and 32mm inner.
> 
> ...


That does look nice, very military esq.


----------



## portsample (Oct 23, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> have you tried 10watches or dagaz as its called now?


Yep- it seems that they may have had a common supplier that has stopped manufacturing them.


----------



## bpc (Jul 20, 2011)

That mod looks awesome! Nice work.


----------

